# Cameras at work!?



## SkyFall (Jun 19, 2012)

Just wondering can your employer legally monitor the camera during your shift? or can they go check the tape after just to see if you are working during your shift ? Just wondering!?


----------



## DanFo (Apr 9, 2011)

Yes they can... Cameras are everywhere where I work. If your just doing your job you should have nothing to worry about.


----------



## Daniel A. (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm glad I'm retired !!!


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

100% they can.

In fact, they can see that I'm typing this message right now! (Seriously)!


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

I have a friend who bought a Timmy's coffee and wound up spilling it on himself because the lid was loose. He called the store just to let them know, not really expecting much. They reviewed the tape, while he was on the phone, saw that the employee had picked the wrong lid, asked him to turn around, which he did, as he'd just pulled away, and he got a gift card and they paid to dry clean his outfit. 

Not sure if they actually reviewed the tape, but it was impressive customer service.


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

Definitely. I'm in the restaurant industry and it is considered a right of business security. The one thing that is illegal is to have listening devices to monitor employees' conversations. I called the Human Rights Commission in Ottawa about this when someone I was working for in Dartmouth had an open intercom behind the bar and her office.


----------



## Jim9guitars (May 5, 2012)

My employer installed gps tracking in all of it's trucks and never told the drivers. A few months later they did tell the drivers, after reviewing the tracking and seeing that several drivers were all at the same coffee shop for about an hour every day. (BTW, does anyone know if it's legal to install tracking without informing the employees?, Just curious)


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Having cameras in work areas for security against theft, or to protect employees from false consumer complaints, I can understand, but to have them installed simply to "watch" employees is a sign of weak and lazy management.

I believe an employer should set the amount of work expected and let them accomplish the task, without hovering over them or watching everything they do.

It is a sign of mistrust of employees, and can hardly expect to elicit a mutual feeling of trust.

When I first starting working........tasks and goals were set and the company was happy when they were reached. By the time I retired...........the only goal was "more, more, more". The company would reduce hourly employees and hire more management to watch the remaining employees. It was a demoralizing atmosphere for both hourly and supervisors.

What happens is the employees learn to work to rule and do no more than required. They observe where they could solve a problem but don't bother. It no longer is a work choice, company you are a part of, or a career.........it becomes just a job.

I guess I am nostalgic for the days when a " a fair day's work for a fair day's pay" was the standard.


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

As an employer, I too long for the a fair day's work for a fair day's pay...


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

My husband and his brothers installed GPS on all company trucks to get a discount on the insurance , they found one of the service guys going to a 'massage parlor' in middle of day for service and they did fire him.They know if their drivers are speeding as well ,they do have the right to install GPS on the company trucks.if it was your personal car of course not.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

BTW for those who didn't get it , it was for escorts


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Just a Guy said:


> As an employer, I too long for the a fair day's work for a fair day's pay...


+1.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

Just a Guy said:


> As an employer, I too long for the a fair day's work for a fair day's pay...


Maybe you are hiring the wrong people, or not firing people you should be...


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

Maybe I live in a province with 55,000 unfilled jobs and have to take what I can get. Hiring the right people is easier in a down economy.

A few years back, during the boom, employees interviewed companies to see if they were willing to work for them...


----------

